# Let he who dares declare their gear is better than Asia Pharma or British Dragon.



## ROID (Dec 20, 2014)

Tell me why you think your gear us better.

I'm trying to get mother fucking big. I need lots of good , clean gear as HeavyIron himself told me.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2014)

*its all GMP made so i think quality is same,its all up to you what vial look more nice to you and what is on stock and not *


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 21, 2014)

kisses


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 22, 2014)

My gear is obviously better than yours cuz I'm bigger than you little man


----------



## BadGas (Dec 22, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> My gear is obviously better than yours cuz I'm bigger than you little man


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> My gear is obviously better than yours cuz I'm bigger than you little man



Pics or stfu

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 22, 2014)

ROID said:


> Pics or stfu
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


yur an idiot. Most of your posts prove it. Your pics would do more to push your chosen gear if they were worth looking at 

I'm not sayin, I'm jus sayin


----------



## Big Puppy (Dec 22, 2014)

This is ginna be fun


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> yur an idiot. Most of your posts prove it. Your pics would do more to push your chosen gear if they were worth looking at
> 
> I'm not sayin, I'm jus sayin



Lol. 

Pics or shut the fuck up. 

Apparently you've been looking at them homeboy. 

I can tell you are not on my level.

Whose gear do you use ? Where is your journal ? What great insights have you given us ? Please share , enlighten me since I'm an idiot ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

Well this old chap does have a journal. 

Dont bother posting up pictures. I know you look like complete shit right now. Hopefully you will keep at it , which i seriously doubt, and prove me wrong.

I think you shoul up the tren because you will handle it very well. I mean , if its really tren that you have.

Just sayn

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> kisses



You want my phone number home girl ? Pm me

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> My gear is obviously better than yours cuz I'm bigger than you little man



Btw just to clarify to everyone.....yes you are WAY fatter than i am. Congrats 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 22, 2014)

Care to share your crystal ball with us. and btw, British dragon and Asia pharma I'm sure are decent labs, but so are countless others. But they're nothing special. Your OP makes them sound like they're the endall cure all. Your claim would mean something if your pics came with the OP, and you holding  vial or two. Otherwise they're just empty words. Jus sayin 

im done here


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmmm....

You make zero sense. You need to be done here. You've realized that you are out matched mentally and physically. 

Lets see a few pics of YOU because according to your "logic" all posts are useless without pics.

Pics of yourself and your gear or stfu.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Grozny (Dec 22, 2014)

I m using mostly ap gear there is now couple of years


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 23, 2014)

You want pics of me??? Obviously you have some already beings how I'm "way fatter" than you, right?
you want some nudes of me too? Maybe u can put them in your spank bank. 

       As far as being outmatched that's laughable. You may have less bf % than me, I'll give you that. Just said I  was bigger. But imo abs on a skinny dude with guppy arms is like tits on a fat chick.

     and outmatched mentally? I feel like I'm having a battle of wits with an unarmed person!


----------



## BadGas (Dec 23, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> I feel like I'm having a battle of wits with an unarmed person!



Why are you having this battle with Roid??


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 23, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Why are you having this battle with Roid??



his OP is ridiculous. Imo, an administrator on a aas board shouldn't be pushing brand x or y. Labs have reps to answer ??? or offer deals and incentives to try their brand. 

     Don't have any beef with the guy personally. My statement to his original post was meant to clarify how baseless his OP was. I haven't seen any pics of the guy, and I seriously doubt him me. I don't generally post my pretty face all over the net.

      If a guy wants to promote their chosen brand of aas that's fine. Give the readers reasons why x is better than their y. Optimum pharma did this on a different board, showing pics of the rep and he answered ??? about his protocol etc. 

IMO, that's an honorable way to promote a product. 


   Roids OP "daring" anyone to refute his claim that his chosen brand trumps all has  tendency to incite a pissing match. Frankly, I was grumpy AND bored so I decided to give him one. 

    With this sort of leadership here, this board is doomed( again, my opinion)


----------



## BadGas (Dec 23, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> his OP is ridiculous. Imo, an administrator on a aas board shouldn't be pushing brand x or y. Labs have reps to answer ??? or offer deals and incentives to try their brand.
> 
> Don't have any beef with the guy personally. My statement to his original post was meant to clarify how baseless his OP was. I haven't seen any pics of the guy, and I seriously doubt him me. I don't generally post my pretty face all over the net.
> 
> ...



That's certainly is one way to look at things.. I respect your opinion and understand what you speak of. I disagree agree with you, respectfully. Here's my $.02: I believe each BB forum takes on a personality of its own, thanks in part to it's members and owners. You can't come here expecting it to work like the other forum you speak of. That would be like expecting to walk into a neighbors house and find it exactly like yours. Won't happen. 

One of the things I like about the admin/mods/reps here, is they are involved. There isn't such a dividing line between them and everyone else. I see the mods here, as members just like you and I. They don't delete peoples posts to protect shitbag sponsors that rip members off. Mods and admin here take action when someone is fucking people over. They'll call out a member or a sponsor on the open boards. There's no police state here brother and this isn't the military. Meaning anyone in a leadership position here does not have to abandon their own personal preferences upon promotion. 

So, Why should Roid have to stop being Roid?? Just because he's admin?? Roid has always been all about Asia Pharm.. and should continue to be all about Asia Pharm if that's what he believes. 

And on a side note** He has never mentioned his source of Asia Pharm gear.. just his affinity for that brand. 

Anyway..rant over. Hopefully you find some common ground to stand on and stick around brother.


----------



## ROID (Dec 23, 2014)

What a dumb fuck.

You are a fat weak bitch.

Gee golly i hope to bench 315. You weigh 240+ . 

I weigh 191 and bench 290 for reps. 

Keep being fat and dumb. I'm done with you. I am the greatest and everyone knows it.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2014)

My lab pfizer is better, but ap gear is damn good too.


----------



## ROID (Dec 23, 2014)

Well we ain't all got it like that. 

I would go American anyday

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 23, 2014)

Never used any of these  
But I'm kinda sexy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2014)

[/VIDEO]


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ap is top notch a little pricey but good stuff.


----------



## s2h (Dec 23, 2014)

Somehow the acronym AP or BD isn't in my plans..


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 23, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m using mostly ap gear there is now couple of years



this guy is fucking ripped...salute


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 23, 2014)

heh, OTG ....no "mediocre" respect


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2014)

Medlab is gmp also. But we offer money back guarantee on quality!!! Also have 1 hell of a sale going on until xmas. 
Spend 2oo. Get 200 free.. oops did I say free.. if you need a list shoot me a pm.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

GEARS !!!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Swfl (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm partial to Gamma so put that in your pipe and smoke it.  I think the OP was asking if anyone else has good or dare I say better gears. ..  I have never done a side by side but I can tell you I only have one source for me personally.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Ill be using gamma tren e .

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2014)

LOL @ this thread


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> Care to share your crystal ball with us. and btw, British dragon and Asia pharma I'm sure are decent labs, but so are countless others. *But they're nothing special*. Your OP makes them sound like they're the endall cure all. Your claim would mean something if your pics came with the OP, and you holding vial or two. Otherwise they're just empty words. Jus sayin
> 
> im done here



See bold above: Actually, AP gear "is" something special. If you don't know this, then you know very little about AP. AP gear is not UGL-made gear. AP gear is made in a GMP approved facilitty--and there are videos to prove it, which detail their entire production process. In addition, AP has passed every lab test with flying colors...and I am not talking about bloodowork, which is useful for nothing but testosterone and only gives an indication of potency. I am talking about the most thorough testing available. William Lewellyn, probably the most respected steroid tester in the word and author of _Anabolics_, has many times sent AP proucts to accredited labs for a complete product breakdown, with the results revealing pharm-grade quality in terms of both purity & potency--a claim that UGL-made products can't make.  However, I will say that if anyone has any knowledge of any UGL-made products which have tested similarly for years running...in terms of both potency AND purity (and not just purity of the raws, but of the finished product), please let me know and I will be more than happy to rescind this claim.  However, I doubt they exist.

AP gear's purity & potency is second to none--on par with pharm-grade gear because that is essentially what it is...and again, the test results prove it. The entire production process, from the raws to the manufacuring, are a legitimate pharmacuetical operation.  In terms of UGL-made gear, I have heard nothing bit consistently excellent things about Agent Yes...just for the record.

By the way, pics mean absolutely nothing when attempting to verify the legitimacy of a particular brand of gear. For reasons obvious reasons, using physical appearance as a means of assessing gear quality is absolutely illogical and something only the uneducated try to do. Did you ever stop to think that maybe things like genetics, amount of time spent lifting, indvidual goals, adherence to diet, dosages used, finances, and a million other things might play a role in determining what someone looks like? Using your logic, a pro BB'r who happens to pick up some bunk gear is in possession of higher quality AAS than a beginner who bought their gear direct from the pharmacy, simply because he looks better.

Not to be too hard on you, but truthfully, AP is as good as you're going to get--at least we know that was true with the last batch of AAS they made (they only produce gear once every few years). AP just came out with a brand new batch of everything, so given their history I am assuming it will still be as good as the last batch, but we will see. Also, you rreally shouldn't use the pics argument to prove gear superiority because it makes you look bad. Instead, refer to various forms of product testing to back up your claims, as this is the only way to prove gear quality. Happy to see you posting.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> his OP is ridiculous. Imo, an administrator on a aas board shouldn't be pushing brand x or y. Labs have reps to answer ??? or offer deals and incentives to try their brand.
> 
> Don't have any beef with the guy personally. My statement to his original post was meant to clarify how baseless his OP was. I haven't seen any pics of the guy, and I seriously doubt him me. I don't generally post my pretty face all over the net.
> 
> ...



He's not an admin--just a member, but a bad-ass one at that.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm the greatest thing that has ever happened to this board.

My authority far out reaches the "Admin". I am an ascended being.

I completely forgot about the admin thing. Anyone that matters knows better. I'm uncorruptable.

Merry mother fucking christmas 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BadGas (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> He's not an admin



Can we vote on that.. LOL.


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 24, 2014)

Heavy's post about AP gear is what one might use to give them a go on  their next cycle. My whole point was that the OPost would have a tendency to incite a heated argument about why brand x is better than y. I'm fairly new to the aas game and have used optimum pharma, pinnacle, kalpa, dragon pharma, and a few others I can't remember. Mostly all those were decent in that I felt better, got stronger, leaned out, and my libido is  driving my wife nuts. Eventually I'd like to own a test kit that will verify what's in the vial. Or pill for that matter. 

         I'm sure Roid is  decent guy and no doubt we'll respected here. As I don't post here often I don't know the guys personality but his OP just rubbed me the wrong way. I realize some of us suffer from illusions of granduer, but his case is by far the worst I've come across.

      But hey, it is what it is.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

I Am THE GREATEST.

The only delusion is your delusion that I am delusional.

pics or stfu

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 24, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> Heavy's post about AP gear is what one might use to give them a go on  their next cycle. My whole point was that the OPost would have a tendency to incite a heated argument about why brand x is better than y. I'm fairly new to the aas game and have used optimum pharma, pinnacle, kalpa, dragon pharma, and a few others I can't remember. Mostly all those were decent in that I felt better, got stronger, leaned out, and my libido is  driving my wife nuts. Eventually I'd like to own a test kit that will verify what's in the vial. Or pill for that matter.
> 
> I'm sure Roid is  decent guy and no doubt we'll respected here. As I don't post here often I don't know the guys personality but his OP just rubbed me the wrong way. I realize some of us suffer from illusions of granduer, but his case is by far the worst I've come across.
> 
> But hey, it is what it is.




Better. 

Roid just offers up topics for discussion and they're pretty good at that. That's why a certain mod around here calls him Bill Murray.

If he weren't here this board would be far worse than its current condition.

But I bet you guys become pals too, cause he's that kind of guy.


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 24, 2014)

At 190 lbs, I doubt you would even stand out in a crowded gym, unless of course you were 5'-05"

If you were a good boy maybe Santa will bring you some real mass for xmas. When I'm done cutting in 2 months we can compare pics if you so desire. But be warned, this old man will humble your scrawny frame


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Let he who dares declare their gear is better than Asia Pharma or British Dra...*












This is five five 210-215lbs Non bodybuilder 

I've always wanted to run AP gear but never got the opportunity and can't afford it so kudos to him for getting some and I'm curious how he thinks it compares 

Either way I can't afford it but it looks sexy and if what mike Arnold and others say I'm sure it's the best 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> This is five five 210-215lbs Non bodybuilder
> 
> I've always wanted to run AP gear but never got the opportunity and can't afford it so kudos to him for getting some and I'm curious how he thinks it compares
> 
> ...




You can afford it brother. Just get him to quote you a price on what you want.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> You can afford it brother. Just get him to quote you a price on what you want.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



As someone who competes and whatnot I don't typically buy my gear 
Tad expensive to buy gear, compete, hotels, travels, food, etc 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> At 190 lbs, I doubt you would even stand out in a crowded gym, unless of course you were 5'-05"
> 
> If you were a good boy maybe Santa will bring you some real mass for xmas. When I'm done cutting in 2 months we can compare pics if you so desire. But be warned, this old man will humble your scrawny frame



First off you aren't gonna cut down anything and you know it. I've been humbled. I make posts like these to bring out the dumb fucks and damn I think you are my biggest catch. 

If standing out means carrying arouns 50lbs of fat and barely benching your own body weight then no, i do not stand out.

Bro , you think you are the first one to hate on me ? You will be put in your place like the rest of those chumps.

Im better looking, probably stronger, and i know my girl looks 10x better than yours. 

True Story mother fucker.

I'm going to spell this out for you.

Post up pictures of yourself or shut the fuck up.  I know you're not going to because you literally don't have balls or guts you shit talking pussy. 

Go back to stalking people in the real world and dont worry about the sex offender sign posted up in your lawn, people don't think any different of you.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 24, 2014)

Kudos to that jacked up mofo. I already take  a bunch of shit at work because of my stature.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

You take shit at work because you've raised everyone's healthcare premiums.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> First off you aren't gonna cut down anything and you know it. I've been humbled. I make posts like these to bring out the dumb fucks and damn I think you are my biggest catch.
> 
> If standing out means carrying arouns 50lbs of fat and barely benching your own body weight then no, i do not stand out.
> 
> ...



lol ...whatever helps u sleep little man. Yur arrogance is dumbfounding. When fucks like you fall they fall hard


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Hate on man. You are so jealous of me you can't even see straight.

You're the type of guy that hates on everyone because you are a lazy fuck that just talks shit and doesn't put in work.

Anyway fat man. I sleep just fine. I'm sure you do too as long as you CPAP machine is plugged in. 

I've fell plenty and i always pick myself up and walk all over shit talking pricks like you.

I AM THE GREATEST.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Carverelli (Dec 24, 2014)

Yet yur pics are nowhere to be found. What are you going through my posts at ology and digging up any dirt you can? Wtf? I'm through with you son. All you've done is dug yourself so deep it would take an excavator to dig you out. Through all yur ramblings trying to discredit me, you've  revealed that yur 190 lbs,  can bench 290 for reps. Oh, ya the big one..   and that makes you the greatest EVER!! 
      I don't mind  guy that talks the talk, as long as he can walk the talk as well... Your mouth must be tired cause yur all talk. 
its like the guy at work that constantly talks about his "big dick". After you call him on it, it's  no more than average.
So just keep running off at the mouth, it suits you. 

     And merry Xmas to you all, even an elf like you Roid deserves something for Xmas


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=199564

All over the place.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Dude i haven't done anything but make you look like a fool. I havent wasted anytime digging up anything on your dumb ass. You posted that here about wanting to bench 315. Lol.

You are ate up with jealousy. Like i said , not the first or last.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha I thought this would be an interesting discussion but just two guys measuring each other up. Not saying it's not entertaining .  atleast Mike Arnold added something to it. Ap gear is awesome iv had prop, tren, deca from wp and bd hgh which was by far best gh I ever had. Been trying Pharmaconn and alpha pharma here lately and they both seem great too.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol. Wtf am i doing.

GEARS !!!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha nothing roid just u two going back n forth. Some funny shit. I think you both should post pics then have an online bench/deadlift competition and loser has to buy winner some ap gear


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 24, 2014)

Domestic supply has Watson
Watson> ap


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> Haha nothing roid just u two going back n forth. Some funny shit. I think you both should post pics then have an online bench/deadlift competition and loser has to buy winner some ap gear



I have pictures all over the place. No strong man comps for me. I just wanna look good naked and if i could get there by just benching and squatting 135 i would do it. 

GEARS !!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Domestic supply has Watson
> Watson> ap



Excellent contribution to the cause and that is a damn good price. 

Still in stock ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 24, 2014)

Just checked looks good as soon as Xmas and the first are over I'm on that train.Who the fuck in the the history of gearism has ever had Watson?


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2014)

This thread is on fire!

Well my opinion of BD compared to UGL is like grass fed prime rib vs. ground chuck. Yes, both will contribute to your bigdom if consumed but one cow was raised on organic grass and allowed to roam the pastures. His meat was processed in a high-class facility with strict protocols. The other was raised on gmo corn feed, beaten and locked in a pen 24 hrs a day. His meat was processed in a motel off the jersey turnpike by an albanian who didnt wash his hands.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2014)

SFW said:


> This thread is on fire!


----------



## Heavy55 (Dec 24, 2014)

I need help on how to cancel an order on ironmaglabs. Ordered wrong stuff. Someone please help
before it's shipped, can't find cancel order no where on site


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> kisses



Hello Darling..nice to see you...been a long time


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2014)

Heavy55 said:


> I need help on how to cancel an order on ironmaglabs. Ordered wrong stuff. Someone please help
> before it's shipped, can't find cancel order no where on site



pm ROID..he has all the answers you need...and more...


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2014)

thread moved to AG cause the Admin doesn't know AZ from AG...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> pm roid..he has all the answers you need...and more...



x2


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

GEARS '!!!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 25, 2014)

roid said:


> i am the greatest.
> 
> *the only delusion is your delusion that i am delusional.
> *
> ...



lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2014)

DRSEGE beats AP hands down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Dec 25, 2014)

Why you wanna go to extremes Brah ???

The members aren't ready for that.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Tesla (Dec 25, 2014)

DRSEGE FTW!!!


----------



## BadGas (Dec 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=199564
> 
> All over the place.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Great results man..


----------



## ROID (Dec 25, 2014)

What pussy moved this ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 25, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m using mostly ap gear there is now couple of years



*huge ripped guy!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 25, 2014)

SFW said:


> This thread is on fire!
> 
> Well my opinion of BD compared to UGL is like grass fed prime rib vs. ground chuck. Yes, both will contribute to your bigdom if consumed but one cow was raised on organic grass and allowed to roam the pastures. His meat was processed in a high-class facility with strict protocols. The other was raised on gmo corn feed, beaten and locked in a pen 24 hrs a day. His meat was processed in a motel off the jersey turnpike by an albanian who didnt wash his hands.



*
this is my nest gear combination to get ripped and hard look ! *


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 25, 2014)

Is this real life

Merry Christmas to all who abuse gear!


----------



## ROID (Dec 25, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Great results man..




Not where i want to be but far from where i started.

Thank you for the compliment.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Greedy (Dec 26, 2014)

Carverelli said:


> You want pics of me??? Obviously you have some already beings how I'm "way fatter" than you, right?
> you want some nudes of me too? Maybe u can put them in your spank bank.
> 
> As far as being outmatched that's laughable. You may have less bf % than me, I'll give you that. Just said I  was bigger. But imo abs on a skinny dude with guppy arms is like tits on a fat chick.
> ...


Lmfao using zyzxzs quote


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *
> this is my nest gear combination to get ripped and hard look ! *



Yup Me too! Thanks WP! 

All the women at synagogue keep asking me out.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Yup Me too! Thanks WP!
> 
> All the women at synagogue keep asking me out.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Yup Me too! Thanks WP!
> 
> All the women at synagogue keep asking me out.


Oooo babbeeeee dat chest hair mmmm. Lmfao I got some nair if you need some brotha. Jk


----------



## Trusoul (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a funny thread and I don't knock those who use gear at all. I've come along way from 238lbs 20% bodyfat to 175lbs 8% everyday all day.


----------



## ROID (Dec 27, 2014)

Follow me to greatness brother. The world will be our footstool.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2014)

Trusoul said:


> This is a funny thread and I don't knock those who use gear at all. I've come along way from 238lbs 20% bodyfat to 175lbs 8% everyday all day.



You're kinda small... Any pics?


----------



## Trusoul (Dec 28, 2014)

This is me at around 175lbs@captn


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2014)

you know what would make this thread better?

SFW cawk pics...that would make this thread better


----------



## Trusoul (Dec 28, 2014)

This is me around 175lbs @the captn


----------



## Trusoul (Dec 28, 2014)

@the captn this is me @ 175lbs 5'11


----------



## sneedham (Dec 28, 2014)

I was going to offer up some pics but SFW is more in demand....lol


----------



## Intense (Dec 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> What a dumb fuck.
> 
> You are a fat weak bitch.
> 
> ...




Apparently you're the greatest "administrator" as well....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 30, 2014)

This was a classic!!!  for the record ROID is a god on this board... just check his reps


And to settle this best gear shit.... Clearly Geneza pharmaceuticals is the front runner..... the other guys put substances that are illegal(in USA) in there oil.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 30, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> This was a classic!!!  for the record ROID is a god on this board... just check his reps
> 
> 
> And to settle this best gear shit.... Clearly Geneza pharmaceuticals is the front runner..... the other guys put substances that are illegal(in USA) in there oil.



I think I'm picking up what you're puttin down


----------



## honest_bio_chem (Jun 8, 2017)

ROID said:


> Tell me why you think your gear us better.
> 
> I'm trying to get mother fucking big. I need lots of good , clean gear as HeavyIron himself told me.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



hi admin....could u please contact me as i have a question about being a sponsor on your site but im unable to send pms feel free to contact me at kamran.arabi@gmail.com thank you sir


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

You will fit in perfectly here ^ 



<10 posts. Check
2017 join date. Check
Asking about being a source. Check
Bumping a thread from 2014 with irrelevance. Priceless


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2017)

An honest Arab bio chem - inshallah camel jizz gears on the horizon


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> An honest Arab bio chem - inshallah camel jizz gears on the horizon




Will Captn15 work for their gearz?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2017)

Intense said:


> Will Captn15 work for their gearz?



It depends on your ethnicity 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Intense (Sep 15, 2017)

Black jew


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 16, 2017)

Intense said:


> Black jew



You get 1.5%


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 17, 2017)

How many of you are actually big though? 1-2 ? lol


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 17, 2017)

ckcrown84 said:


> How many of you are actually big though? 1-2 ? lol



How many of us are taller than 5 foot nothing?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 2, 2018)

45PRs said:


> How many of us are taller than 5 foot nothing?



I don?t see the relevancy here 

If you?re tall you look better then short 

I may be short, but I?ve been on this board for years and seen plenty of you trolls come and go. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 29, 2018)

Like this thread...Interesting


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 17, 2020)

British Dragon Dbols worked for the cocky..


----------

